

My own thoughts on Scala (scala-debate) - ziodave
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/scala-debate/153H3Ya4Nxk/lSOgWy6pCTsJ

======
jeremyjh
I think Martin's post has a very interesting point about the "Scala tribe" and
its inherently rootless nature. I don't really think he is entirely right
about it, but he is onto something with the notion that Scala has something
for everyone to hate. It helps explain how such a low-quality post could make
it to the FP.

